

Billing software gets a 2013 relaunch - subimage
http://cashboardapp.com

======
subimage
Just relaunched the main facing site for Cashboard a few days ago.

It's responsively designed with the Gumby CSS framework, and should be retina-
fied for all of you guys with fancy displays.

Some other interesting stuff for 2013...

\- We just dropped a killer mobile app for iOS and Android

\- There's a new, cheaper pricing plan (compare us with some of the other
options out there...we beat em all)

\- We have a slick new help site and are prepping getting started guides to
help new customers

Just wanted to share. Thanks for checking it out.

------
mryan
Are there any plans to allow international customers (for me, UK and
Netherlands) to accept credit card payments?

Integration with Moneybookers (or similar) would enable a huge range of
payment options for European freelancers, and could really help you secure
your spot in the market.

If there were payment options other than PayPal, I would be signing for a
premium account instead of writing this comment ;-)

~~~
subimage
Yes we're working with First Data / Citibank right now on this very agreement.

However, this is the first I've heard of Moneybookers. Why do you prefer them
over PayPal or something else?

